# Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?



## Onkel Petrus (12. August 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

ich möchte mir Bleie selber giessen, habe unter www.bleigussformen.de nicht das Passende gefunden.

NACHTRAG: Doch, hab ich, hat nur etwas gedauert!

Woher bekomme ich eigentlich Blei?
Ich meine, so richtig als Block o.Ä.?#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Schau doch mal bei HAKUMA. Da bekommst Du alles rund ums Bleigiessen.


----------



## bubatz01 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

blei (ab und zu auch als block 2x 2,5kg) gibts auf dem schrottplatz gegen bares,das kilo dürfte um die 30-50cent liegen.den genauen aktuellen preiss weiss ich aber nicht.ansonten kfz werkstätten oder dachdecker fragen.wenn die es nicht selbst verkaufen wirst du vermutlich dort für lau bekommen.


----------



## Brummel (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Oh, da gibts viele Möglichkeiten, entweder bestellen, bei der nächsten Autowerkstatt nachfragen, vielleicht einen Dachdecker in der Bekanntschaft haben.
Wieso eigentlich als Block? Ist doch kein Problem aus vielen kleinen Stücken einen Block zu machen #6 .

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## dorschhai (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Blei gibts u.a. auf dem Schrottplatz, gelegentlich auch in sauber gegossenen Blöcken, wenn man die richtigen Kontakte hat für lau


----------



## Holz (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

ich hole mein Blei immer von den Reifenhändlern mit Montageservice, quasi die alten Auswuchtbleie. Für einen kleinen KDMB (KonDensMilchBeitrag) für die Kaffeekasse bin ich immer bestens versorgt worden.
Das ganze mit einen alten Topf auf einer mobilen Elektroherdplatte erwärem und ab dafür #6 
WICHTIG!!!! Immer das ganze Draußen machen, es entstehen beim Schmelzen der Bleie giftige Abgase vom geschmolzenen Kleber, Gummireste, Bremsstaub ect. Also nicht gerade dabei Leistungssport betreiben|supergri


----------



## Brummel (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Hehe, noch "lauer " gehts, wenn man auf der Baustelle schnellere Finger hat als die Dachdecker gucken können:q .

Gruß Brummel


----------



## schwedenklausi (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hehe, noch "lauer " gehts, wenn man auf der Baustelle schnellere Finger hat als die Dachdecker gucken können:q .
> 
> Gruß Brummel



so würde ich nicht einmal denken, solche tipps solltest du für dich behalten!
schwedenklausi


----------



## Brummel (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Was hast Du denn geraucht, vielleicht solltest Du erstmal denken und vor allem etwas leiser schreiben, oh mann, ist doch immer wieder interessant welche "Apostel" sich hier produzieren müssen:q .

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Onkel Petrus (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Auf jeden Fall schon mal besten Dank für die Tipps!
Zu Hakuma: Die bieten keine Bleiformen an, die man fürs Karpfenangeln gebrauchen kann, nur Meeresbleie.


----------



## friggler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Unter der Voraussetzung dass Du das Wetter änderst...
Was für Bleie möchtest Du genau giessen? Am besten wäre ein Pic.
Wieviele Bleie bräuchtest Du davon ca.?
Ich hätte da ggf. eine Idee...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (12. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Die Quelle alte Wuchtbleie vom Reifenfutzi wird wohl bald versiegen, wie mir in der Reifenbude gesagt wurde.
Die stellen auf andere Materialien um, Blei ist aus Umweltgründen in absehbarer Zeit vorbei.
Schöner Nebeneffekt: Der Preis für 4 mal unstecken und wuchten stieg bei uns von 12 auf fast 28 Euro. Angeblich wegen der neuen Gewichte.#d


----------



## holle (14. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

für die rohstoffe hab ich schonmal in einem anderen trööööt ne angabe gemacht 

guckst du da


----------



## Onkel Petrus (14. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*



friggler schrieb:


> Unter der Voraussetzung dass Du das Wetter änderst...
> Was für Bleie möchtest Du genau giessen? Am besten wäre ein Pic.
> Wieviele Bleie bräuchtest Du davon ca.?
> Ich hätte da ggf. eine Idee...
> ...



Standard-Birnenbleie und Kugelbleie.
In 80 und 100g.
Für geheime Absprache einfach PN.#h


----------



## Onkel Petrus (14. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*



holle schrieb:


> für die rohstoffe hab ich schonmal in einem anderen trööööt ne angabe gemacht
> 
> guckst du da



Keine schlechte Idee, obendrüber steht "25kg", im Text stellt sich dann heraus, dass es sich nur um 1 kg Blei handelt.
2,19 Euro/Kilo sind natürlich recht heftig, das Kilo Altblei liegt normalerweise bei max. 50 Cent, "neues" bei 1 Euro/Kilo (laut Börsenteil der Frankfurter Rundschau).


----------



## friggler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Nö es ging nicht um geheime Absprachen, sondern nur um die Einschätzung.
Also: für Birnenbleie gibt es reichlich Aluformen für einen guten Kurs. Wenn man ein paar mehr Bleie braucht lohnt es sich. Hakuma oder bleigussformen.de haben welche.
Kubiak (Gummitanke) hat auch die DOIT Formen. Sind meines erachtens mit Abstand die besten, kosten aber um 45 Euro, da muss man schon recht viele benötigen oder sich das mit Freunden teilen damit es sich rechnet.
Kugelbleie wird etwas schwerer... Ich habe eine Eisen- Eigenbauform. Sollte ungefähr dem gewünschten Gewicht entsprechen-müsste das mal nachwiegen.
Ausserdem hab Ich mir Silikonformen für Kugelbleie angefertigt. Das geht sehr einfach. Als Rohling habe Ich die Kugel aus einer Maus genommen, das entspricht ca. 65g. Da würde eine kleine Menge Silikon reichen. Mit 1/2 Liter dürftest Du locker für 2-3 Formen mit je drei Gussnestern auskommen. 1L kostet glaube Ich ca. 30 Euro, 1/2 dürfte also etwas günstiger sein. 
Wenn Du Fragen zur Herstellung der Form hast kannst Du mich gerne fragen.
Es gibt aber auch eine Super Anleitung im Magazin, Holle hat auch was tolles dazu geschrieben...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## friggler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F44_F44_Carp_Ball_80_100916.htm
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/images/medium/sany1940_1.jpg
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/images/medium/sany2359.jpg
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/images/medium/sany1454.jpg

Die Formen findest Du wenn Du in der Navigation links auf "Süsswasser" gehst rel. weit unten ;-) 
Preise 14-16 Euro und Doit 45 Euro

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Onkel Petrus (14. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Ja, ich weiss, hab ich doch im ersten Post dieses Threads schon geschrieben.
Inzwischen hab ich mir auch welche bestellt UND ich war heute mal versuchsweise auf dem Schrottplatz und siehe da:
Tonnenweise Blei. Jetzt hab ich 100kg. Hat fast nichts gekostet. Das sollte erstmal reichen.

Besten Dank an alle!

PS: Freue mich schon drauf...hoffentlich ist der Versand flott.


----------



## honeybee (14. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Also Onkel Petrus.....wenn Du eine Neubleilegierung in irgend einer Hütte für 1,- Euro bekommst (pro kg), würde ich glatt ne Tonne bestellen.


----------



## Big Rolly (14. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

So dann möchte auch ich mal meine Methode zum bleigießen zum besten geben. Blei besorg ich mir in Autowerkstätten.

Dann nehme ich einen alten Suppenschöpflöffel in dem ich das Blei auf einer Gasflamme (Bunzenbrenner) erhitze.

Als Form verwende ich eine Handelsübliche Kombizange die wie man weiss in der mitte ein Loch hat. Dort klemme ich einen Nagel ein und habe so eine kostenlose Gussform.

Sobald die Form voll is schreck ich sie in kaltem Wasser ab, dann zieh ich den Nagel raus und schneide mit einem Messer etwaige scharfe Kanten weg.

Viel Spass beim testen 

​


----------



## Onkel Petrus (16. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also Onkel Petrus.....wenn Du eine Neubleilegierung in irgend einer Hütte für 1,- Euro bekommst (pro kg), würde ich glatt ne Tonne bestellen.



Ich schrieb BÖRSENKURS.
Das alle anderen damit noch kräftig Gewinn scheffeln ist ja wohl klar. Und da Hütten normalerweise eher in tausenden Tonnen rechnen würdest du wohl bei einer entsprechenden Abnahme auch annäherungsweise einen solchen Preis bekommen. Wenn du da vorstellig wirst und deine lächerlichen 20kg wegschleppen willst, wirst du natürlich wohl kaum den Großabnehmerpreis kriegen.

Ich habe für das Kilo 10 Cent bezahlt.
Somit ist das Thema für mich eh erledigt.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (16. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*



Big Rolly schrieb:


> So dann möchte auch ich mal meine Methode zum bleigießen zum besten geben. Blei besorg ich mir in Autowerkstätten.
> 
> Dann nehme ich einen alten Suppenschöpflöffel in dem ich das Blei auf einer Gasflamme (Bunzenbrenner) erhitze.
> 
> ...



Handwerklich ne schöne Idee. Aber ich geb lieber die 10 Euro für ne vernünftige Form aus. 150g Bleie mit der Zange gießen klappt dann wohl eher doch nicht. Ausserdem hat die Form gleich Platz für mehrere Gewichte und man kann Wirbel mit eingiessen.


----------



## butzzer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blei giessen - aber woher beziehen?*

Das Blei vom Reifenhändler zum Bremsscheiben austarrieren brauchst du nich ma zu gießen, das gibts in 10g schritten von 10g aufwärts ´geschenkt(musst nur ma fragen) Das is viereckig un du brauchst nur nen loch reinzubohren, und dann nen stück tanglerohr als schnorschoner reinschieben fertig.(hat sogar ne gewichtsangabe drauf) oder du erhitzt es gurz an einem ende, und steckst dann ins weiche blei nen wirbel.


----------

